# Rear axle hub studs



## JTS GTO (Jul 24, 2014)

I changed the drums to discs on my 67 resto job. Everything went fairly well. Then I ordered Outlaw II rims and Goodrich tires to put on the new 15" rotors. The rims barely fit on the rotors. The offset on the rims are 55mm. I emailed Tire Rack about this and if they had that Outlaw rim in the -6 offset and he said the better solution would be to put on longer lug studs. Does anybody know how long the original studs are? I looked in the book and it doesn't say. I want to order longer studs but want to make sure they are longer. I could go out and measure them but I thought somebody would know on this site. Any advice on how to take the studs off?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to measure what you have and go from there. On a 50 year old car, nothing can be taken for granted. Whenever you start modifying anything, be prepared to put in the extra work. It always snowballs....one mod usually requires 4 other things to be altered to accomodate the mod, and that can lead to additional problems.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

JTS GTO said:


> I changed the drums to discs on my 67 resto job. Everything went fairly well. Then I ordered Outlaw II rims and Goodrich tires to put on the new 15" rotors. The rims barely fit on the rotors. The offset on the rims are 55mm. I emailed Tire Rack about this and if they had that Outlaw rim in the -6 offset and he said the better solution would be to put on longer lug studs. Does anybody know how long the original studs are? I looked in the book and it doesn't say. I want to order longer studs but want to make sure they are longer. I could go out and measure them but I thought somebody would know on this site. Any advice on how to take the studs off?


I may be wrong, but I thought the offset was in regards to the depth of the rim?

I am assuming your rims are thicker than the factory steel rims and thus your studs are too short, or don't stick out far enough? Is your swap a factory disc brake conversion? If so -You could call/email companies like Summit or Jegs for help. Your local parts store should also be able to supply you with the correct factory stud and just go in with a ruler and measure that. Then go from there. If you installed an aftermarket kit, then I would call the manufacturer for their recommendations.

To take the studs out, I typically find a round steel tube that has thick walls and fits fairly well around the stud on the back side and place it underneath the hub and around the stud to support it and get it off the ground -you don't want to warp/crack your rotor. Then pound the stud through with a big sledge hammer. Put the new stud in and I typically draw it back in by tightening it up with a nut. 

If you are not comfortable doing this, take your disc to any local brake shop or shop that services brakes and they can swap the studs out for you. After installing your rims, make sure you re-tighten your wheel nuts again after a little driving to ensure your new studs have completely seated.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

it will be a pain in the ass, but send the rims back and exchange for rims that will fit correctly.


----------

